# New 26in Fireeye Spitfire



## dcass (Apr 28, 2007)

I picked this up a few weeks. Rides awsome. Its been awile since I've ridin', so its taking a bit to build up my gonads. A guy I spoke to who works at a bike shop where I live was praising Fireeye frames, I did some research,they looked alright, they are cromoly, not aluminum. So they are a bit heavier. I looked at STP's, P1's Kona's and Chases. All of them looked good,but the Fireeye Spitfire caught my eye. Something different. Doing reviews , there popular out in Western Canada and Australia. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks awesome. I like the frame and pedals. What kind of fork is that, like a dirt jam? Also how much did that cost you, i've neever heard of fireeye.


----------



## dcass (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are Dirt Jams. I paid $1250 Canadian. I'm just getting back in to the BMX/ DJ scene. Its been 20 years since I've ridin' so I had a guy thats into the DJ scene quite heavely assemble it for me. i picked out some of the parts, but he picked out most. Its a solid bike. You can check out the frames at http://www.fireeye-bike.com/


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Those frames ride pretty damn well and are very well built, you made a good buy.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome looking bike haven't heard of them but Snaky knows what he is talking about so if he compliments them then they are definetly good bikes.
Good looking bike!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> awesome looking bike haven't heard of them but Snaky knows what he is talking about so if he compliments them then they are definetly good bikes.
> Good looking bike!


Two friends have those bikes, one has the 24inch the other the 26inch and they both ride very well. I feel very confident on their bikes, very predictable and they have some pretty nice POP to them too.


----------



## dakarider (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lifeisgood_skt (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a Fireeye bloodshot frame from CRC for dirt cheap. Can't wait for it to get here!

What do these frames weigh? Their website doesn't post the weight.

I know they are relatively heavy, but what is heavy, 6 pounds?

Guess we will see in a week.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

they are the massive indestructible frame yes? 
i would expect well over 6lbs looking at 6.5lbs i would say if your lucky. i could be wrong though
did they not have any static bikes evil twin left. that was on sale for 150 last time i looked and those frames looked pretty decent. real nice geo super clean look about them
i do like the fire eye but i think they are a bit expensive for what they are £200+ for semi-decent frame when there are better alternative out there i think
thats just my opinion though.


----------



## lifeisgood_skt (Mar 24, 2009)

I am building a budget ride cause I have a crappy job. The Fire Eye Bloodshot frame was 120 U.S. dollars, but the exchange rate was really good that day. (maybe 90 pounds?) I just couldn't pass it up, they gave me free shipping too. You can't even buy a decent wheel for 120 dollars.

We will see, if it is 6.5 lbs like the Azonic Steelhead frame then I'll be very happy.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

ahhh. you got one of them flood sale ones im guessing
good buy for that price tbh


----------



## lifeisgood_skt (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya it said flood but I didn't know what the hell that was. And it helps that the pound has lost 30 percent of its value recently (compared to the dollar).

I never understood why people buy toys that are too expensive to use. This Fire Eye is going to get thrashed around.


----------



## mrflob (Sep 6, 2016)

anyone intrested in a fireeye spitfire, gonnna be selling one soon


----------

